# My Bees Up Close



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Very good pictures.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

love the pictures


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Fuzzy fuzzy!


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice images. What equipment are you using? Could you share your EXIF data?


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Canon T2i with the kit lens 18-55mm EF-s IS. The photos have been crop zoomed in photoshop. One of these days I'll need to invest in an actual macro lens.


----------

